# LED Strip Lights and Migraine



## path (Jul 8, 2010)

Just picked up our 'new to us' motorhome today. One big problem I have found tonight is that the LED strip lights have triggered a migraine. Oh Dear!! What do I do now?!!!!
Has anybody else found these lights a problem?


----------



## UncleNorm (May 1, 2005)

Not LED lights but the fluorescent tubes were believed strongly to contribute to migraines because of the incessant flickering. I look forward to the views of others on this point.


Another reason for a migraine, of course, could be the relief and excitement that are normally felt when something so special is achieved. After all, you've just bought a 'new to you' motorhome. My first ever migraine was in Cornwall, in our new Monza caravan. I remember catching a flash of the sun, reflecting from a table knife, and went on to have a migraine that lasted 3-4 days. 

I learnt to keep light sources to my right; I also learnt how to relax more and not STRESS!!! :roll: :wink:


----------



## path (Jul 8, 2010)

Let's hope it's the excitement Uncle Norm. We may have to change some of the lights if not. More expense!!!


----------



## motorhomer2 (May 9, 2005)

hi

Yes they have triggered off migraine attacks. I wouldn't be able to tolerate them for the main lighting but we do have two swivel ones in the cab. I use them with careful positioning.

Motorhomer


----------



## tramp (May 25, 2005)

There`s the old style led`s [ flicker type ] and the new non flicker type.

I suffer from migraines badly and have not had probs with the new type , try the shows for good bargins .

you will need to know the connetion type etc , if you remove the old light bulbs and contact the sellers direct they can usually help out.

otherwise it back to wearing sunglasses in the dark


----------



## Hezbez (Feb 7, 2009)

Hi, glad to hear you've got your van.

As tramp says the motorhome shows are good places if your thinking of replacing your lighting.

Especially if your staying at the show with your van - you can pop over to the light stand with the bit you want to replace, and if the bit you buy doesn't do the job just pop back over later that day or the next and change it again.

But hopefully there is a chance it's the stress and excitement of parting with your money and collecting your new van that's caused the headache!


----------



## SaddleTramp (Feb 15, 2007)

Hi, I am going to tell you a TRUE story now, If I tell one word of a lie, I hope my family all die.

A number of years ago (More than 35 I think) I used to suffer terribly with migraines, I have been known to stand and bang my head on walls to try to stop them, they were so bad.

My mother god rest her soul, was a big believer in Faith healing, She had extremely bad Rheumatoid arthritis and she had very bad disfigurement of her bones, She also had lost a leg to Gangrene from her type 1 Diabetes, She traveled the length and breadth of England trying to find a cure or in fact some relief from this crippling disease.

Whenever I had a migraine she would say "Why don't you see a faith healer"? I would reply "Ok I will" but I knew, and so did she that this was just to shut her up so I could get some peace as I didn't believe in that crap.

Then one Tuesday night (I will never forget it as long as I live) she came to our house just as I was starting with a migraine, I was just about to go upstairs to get some peace and quiet and so I could die alone, She of course recognized the symptoms and said as usual, "WHY don't you see a faith healer" I again replied "I will" she said "Do you promise" I said "Yes" again just to shut her up, Her reply was Sam, take him to the church there is a session tonight" Sam, Was my Father, The Church, was the Crooked Spire at Chesterfield, What could I do? I had promised, So I thought aww what the hell, It can't be any worse than what is happening, So I went.

We walked into the Church, My Dad spoke to a woman, she called me forward to a chair and asked me to sit down, she started doing things with her hands, but never touched me, My head got extremely warm, I felt extremely embarrassed sitting there letting a woman I had never met perform this hocus pocus on me.

We left after a few minutes, The warmth continued until we got home, we went into the house and I put the kettle on and we had a cup of tea, My mother and my wife questioned me about it, I explained everything that had happened, Then I was asked a question which I had never thought of, "How is your migraine" .....................................It had gone, the full blown migraine never appeared.

And what is more, From that day to this, I have never had another migraine.

I am now touching wood.

I swear on my mothers grave that is 100% the truth.


----------

